# Why does my dog act so crazy around my boyfriend?



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

My question is if there is anything I can do to get my dog to behave a little calmer around my boyfriend? My dog loves my boyfriend and my boyfriend and I spend a lot of time together. While I am the one that feeds the dog, walks him, and disciplines my boyfriend is the crazy playmate. I love that he plays with him because I don't as much and he gets all his energy out but I hate how crazy my dog acts. When my boyfriend arrives the dog just starts barking at him to play one of his games and then when play time is over my dog stands in front of my boyfriend and continues barking at him. He is doing well with housetraining but when they play it's like the puppy forgets or gets too excited and tends to have accidents. I really hate this! Then when my boyfriend leaves the dog stands at the door and barks till I finally distract him (and it's not easy). 

I love that they play and don't want to discourage it but at the same time I get sick of the craziness and accidents. Last night I made my boyfriend wait to greet the dog till he was calm and that seemed to help a little. Any tips to help with this without limiting the playtime? When I come in the door my dog is happy to see me and kisses me. When my boyfriend comes in the door the dog jumps up and down like a pogo stick, runs in circles, and barks till they start playing. What giveS?


----------



## darlin (Jun 18, 2007)

He acts crazy because boyfriend let him. I have the same thing at my house. Everyone here but me will just play crazy with them and then when the dogs get too rough they get mad and yell at the dog. morons. I had to teach them how to be in control and disipline the dogs. They always ask why my dogs don't do that to me and i explain that i'm smarter then the dog. I think my dogs see the rest of my family and their friends as their equals. The person interacting with the dog should always be in control of the situation. When i do it for them the dogs think i'm the only one in control.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

You have to control both of them. Sorry, but, your dog, your rules. It's obviously gotten out of hand. Teach your BF how to play Sniff & Find or, any other much calmer game(s) with the dog.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree...either BF has to start obeying your dog's house rules, or just start kenneling your pup in your room, or lock him in to your bedroom when he gets there. Plain and simple...your house, your rules...


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree, a good example is my puppy doesn't chew on my hands and clothes, nor does he to my grandma. But when he is with my mom he bites her and pulls on her and barks when she pulls her hands away. I have to be persistant with her and tell her to say no and redirect his attention with a toy and when he continues to keep going back to her to put him down and bring him back to my room. Then she wonders why he bites her so hard.  

So tell your bf that if you want to be treated good by the dog then he needs some self control and to ignore the dog when he walks in and then he can give the dog attention when it calms down. Now don't be surprised that your dog doesn't go thru the things that normally gets him attention before you see results. Also the having accident think is just excitment pee. My dog has that to so I make sure he goes potty before guest come over.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

Be glad he likes your boyfriend. Sounds like your boyfriend is a good guy and likes animals> this is a good thing. Take your dog out BEFORE he comes over to help eliminate the excited peeing OR you and your boyfriend take him for a walk as soon as he arrives. The dog can go to the bathroom, use up some energy and all can have a nice walk and talk. A little play time then he probably won't be as inclined to bark. You can work on training him not to bark. You might be looking at the situation the wrong way. My daughter does that from time to time and with a different perspective sometimes she comes around, David


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, my bf and I talked about it and he understands no more crazy games, one he likes to play is making the dog jump all around the room, australian terriers love to jump. I told him that game needs to quit because it just makes him crazy. My pup actually just came home from being neutered and is very sleepy so no more playing this week anyway and bf knows that, Thanks again!


----------

